# Sightings



## fatcules07 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where is the best place for BBW sightings?

1) Walmart


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 2, 2011)

Weight Watchers???


----------



## MattB (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it's a rhetorical question, it seems to have been self-answered in the first post. Unless more options will be presented shortly...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 2, 2011)

The Zoo? Of course I'm not being serious.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm found eating a lot.


----------



## Ash (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sighing pretty loudly right now, so here is good.

Parks. You can see them in parks.


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 2, 2011)

2) not near you


----------



## penguin (Sep 2, 2011)

I hear they like to go outside, and probably won't appear in your bedroom magically.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 2, 2011)

If you want sightings, go _anywhere_.

If you want more than that, go _anywhere_.

But also if you only want sightings you're pretty much a creep who's ogling women in public, which is inappropriate and rude behavior.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 2, 2011)

I find malls and airports are hot spots for fatties (not just myself!). 

:eat1:

Brenda


----------



## Jes (Sep 2, 2011)

Stadium sporting events.


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 2, 2011)

BoomSnap said:


> 2) not near you



:bow: lol thanks for the laugh. Best reply.


----------



## BellyGirl (Sep 4, 2011)

My bedroom! :eat1:


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> I hear they like to go outside, and probably won't appear in your bedroom magically.



Well, drat.


----------



## snowfish7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Totmacher said:


> Well, drat.



Hmm I think a State Fair can be a great place. Beyond that, you should get out and look.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2011)

Hiding under bushes.

Is that just me?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 10, 2011)

you need to get to the Wrestling Matches!!!!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 10, 2011)

Earth, mostly.


And the buffet.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 10, 2011)

In the mirror?



tonynyc said:


> you need to get to the Wrestling Matches!!!!



Tony, she scares me


----------



## BigFA (Sep 13, 2011)

But particularly at the food court of your local mall. I love having lunch there. So many gorgeous BBW's. And at Wal Mart, large outdoor venues like an amusement park, etc. With 70% of American women now overweight, beautiful fat women are everywhere.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2011)

Believe it or not, strip clubs. Back when I used to go with my old crew I noticed more big girls getting lapdances than men that went there.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 14, 2011)

Just bring a folding chair and camp outside a plus-size clothing store, ffs.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Just bring a folding chair and camp outside a plus-size clothing store, ffs.



I tried that once and mall security was NOT happy.


----------



## Paul (Sep 14, 2011)

Wonderful, so you stalked the plus-sized store patrons--great (not)!



KHayes666 said:


> I tried that once and mall security was NOT happy.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 15, 2011)

Paul said:


> Wonderful, so you stalked the plus-sized store patrons--great (not)!



You couldn't tell I was kidding? Haha now THAT'S funny.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Sep 20, 2011)

_Where is the best place for BBW sightings?_

The Sun Belt of the U.S., from New Mexico to Georgia.


----------



## bbwsrule (Sep 20, 2011)

Ron White (who is my favorite comedian) show @ the Casino in Cherokee, NC.
I'd guess 75% of the women there were BBW's or bigger. Otherwise I wouldn't know since I don't go to casinos to gamble.


----------



## yingxuy (Nov 15, 2011)

So many gorgeous BBW's. Wal-Mart, just like an amusement park, etc., are now overweight and 70 percent of American women have a large outdoor venue, full of beautiful fat woman.


----------



## BigFA (Nov 17, 2011)

Shopping mall food courts. I love to have lunch there and watch all the BBWs and SSBBWs of every age fill their beautiful bellies with fast food. Let's face it. Most of the 70% of Americans who are overweight, including me, love to eat and being in the food court is the natural gathering place.:eat1:


----------



## bobsjers (Nov 20, 2011)

One place you WON'T find them is at the Wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia. (Home of major concerts and indoor sporting events). The seats are tiny, and even a midsize BBW would be very miserable sitting there. I looked around during a Christmas concert, which would appeal to people of all sizes, and there were very few midsized people, and no super size people. I did not see any special areas for the handicapped, etc.


----------

